# Sydney from International Space Stations



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

My home town at night.

The bottom of the photo is the sea, the inlet with the brightest concentration of light on the right is Sydney Harbour and the bay on the left is Botany Bay where you can see the runways of Kingsford Smith International Airport. 

I live upstream of Botany Bay.

North in on the RHS and south on the LHS




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-08-...ie-channeling2c-tweeting-astronaut-re/5697638


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 27, 2014)

Great view...sometimes I wish I could go up and look...


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 27, 2014)

BTW, who was Kingsford Smith? Will have to google him!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

Charles Kingsford Smith, AKA Smithy.
An early Australian aviator.

http://adb.anu.edu.au/biography/kingsford-smith-sir-charles-edward-6964


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks; so much better than a politians or governor general!
one of our regional airports is called Robin Hood....a minor legend who robbed the rich to help the poor.
did he even exist?!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

Exist or not, I love the legend.
We have Ned Kelly, a latter day Robin Hood.
He was real. We hanged him.

By the way, when hubby and I were in Nottingham, we were introduced to the Sheriff of Nottingham.
He was a real sweetie and showed us around Town Hall building which was most interesting.
 He gave us ball point pens shaped like arrows for a souvenir.


----------

